# Paralabidochromis chromogynos...what tank?



## lf907 (Jun 23, 2009)

I recently purchased 2 males (on the look for females!), the store told me they are better off in my 75g (standard 4') with my mbuna, I also have a 125g (standard 6') with breeding peacocks & hap. group. Just wondering what you guys thought.


























currently they are in a 40g breeder to grow, they are 2"


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If your fish lists are current it won't really matter where you put them. :lol:


----------



## lf907 (Jun 23, 2009)

yes my current list is correct! thank you, I haven't had much experience with victorians yet!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
 keeping them with haps would be the better solution to my opinion.
xris


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

samaki said:


> Hi
> keeping them with haps would be the better solution to my opinion.
> xris


 :thumb: But I think the OB peacocks in the Hap tank are just as bad as the zebras in the mbuna setup. :lol:


----------

